# Question on sunblaster t5's for large aquarium



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok I am building my own canopy and was at a hydroponics store and they sell these single tube sun blaster T5ho 6400k light fixtures. Now my tank is 80 inches long and 40 inches wide and 24 inches deep! 
If I ran let say 6 of the 36 inch fixtures running side ways along tank evenly spaced would that be enough light for my tank? 
I am planning on adding LEDs in canopy as well! 

Fixtures
http://sunblasterlighting.com/lamp-and-fixture.php


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If I am interpreting this right, the tank footprint is 80 inches by 40 inches, and it is 24 inches tall. If you were to space 36 inch long lights spaced out along the 80 inch length of the tank, running front to back, they would be about 13 inches or so apart. I think you would get between 30 and 60 micromols of PAR under each bulb, depending on how good the reflectors and ballasts are. But, between bulbs, the PAR would drop down to maybe 20-40 micromols. This should look very good, and I think it would also be enough to grow many types of plants. If you also use CO2, with a good enough system to get good CO2 to all of the plants in the tank, not an easy job at all, you could then grow just about anything.


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for reply Hoppy, that is the answer I was hoping for. I was going to spend 700 on a light off ebay, but then decided to build my own canopy and the money saved I can use for a C02 system!

ok I am going to pick up lights tomorrow and put this canopy together!


----------

